
Fast computation of scalar products, and some lessons in optimization - ColinWright
http://lemire.me/blog/archives/2011/08/11/fast-computation-of-scalar-products-and-some-lessons-in-optimization/comment-page-1/#comment-54631
======
danielharan
Was about to submit this, and the search revealed this comment that's very
relevant: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2857938>

This kind of optimization is often very important. Unfortunately what works
changes often and it's hard to guess what will work -- which is why it's good
to do these micro-benchmarks.

